# First Conure: Sun vs. Blue-Crowned



## BAMM (Jun 10, 2014)

Currently I am a owner of budgies, for about 1 year now, however, I have future plans to experience other kinds of parrots, particularly the conure species. After I finish schooling, once I have more time and less-packed schedule, I have been planning on purchasing a conure however there is still more I need to look into and one of which is which species out of two would be best.
The two species that fascinate me the most are the Suns and the Blue-Crowned. I was wondering of any owners of either birds or anyone who has experience with these species could inform me on which you think is best as first Conure.


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

*Sun Conures tend to be very vocal... I know nothing about blue-crowned conures.*


----------



## BAMM (Jun 10, 2014)

I have heard that, and moreover I have heard they are vocal and LOUD. I am prepared to deal with this and look forward to their vocalism, however, I don't know much about their temperament, companionship demands (whether human or avian), or activity levels.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

The one at my local pet store is super friendly and remembers you when you come back. they seem to be wonderful sweet animals


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I have heard that sun conures are very sweet and cuddly, but very loud.*


----------



## stoney323 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a BCC. They are pretty calm compared to the Suns. They both can be loud but the BCC is said to be quieter. Please continue to research both....but of course I vote for the BCC


----------

